

Anand reviews the thunderbolt display - azulum
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4832/the-apple-thunderbolt-display-review

======
azulum
what's missing:

GPU integrated into display USB 3.0 backwards compatibility with displayPort
non-apple computing (if that matters to you)

what's there:

great but glossy display another tBolt port, gigE, 3 USB 2.0, middling
speakers

a recipe for the future:

take 3 parts iMac and 3 parts macbook air and expandability of 1 mac pro, sift
into a large bowl. take 4 parts iPad and 2 parts motorola atrix and mix
together in a separate bowl. fold contents of separate bowl into large bowl
until the consistency of cookie dough. DO NOT ADD WATER. apply to pan and bake
at 375° until aluminum is matte. let sit and cut into bars when cool. enjoy.

